# lettuce



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

So now I'm on a food kick. I have been very disappointed with the quality of lettuce that I have found here at Lakeside.

Does anyone know of someplace were I can get good quality lettuce on a regular basis. Iceberg or romaine either or both.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure, nice salad mixes at Rincon de Guayabitos, Nayarit.....glad I could help


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Sure, nice salad mixes at Rincon de Guayabitos, Nayarit.....glad I could help


I really hope that I don't have to drive that far to get salads.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's funny I went to get one of those road kill chickens and the salad that came with was the best salad I have had in a long time, must have been 6 types of lettuce and no iceberg...with a Balsamic and Olive Oil dressing off a street BBQ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lettuce*



pappabee said:


> I really hope that I don't have to drive that far to get salads.


I find the same thing at Walmart in San Luis Potosi. I usually buy iceburg at a supermarket called HEB which is an American chain and it is nice and fresh. Walmart just keeps peeling the brown leaves off until these tiny lettuces are left with brown cores unless sometimes it might be a fresh shipment, then I will buy it there.

Las tianguis in San Luis Potosi usually do not have fresh iceburg lettuce either.

Romane lettuce is more common at the big mercados and weekly las tianguis and usually looks OK depending on the stall.

The expensive prepared bags of salad I keep away from since the report in the US of them having high bacteria counts in general. Why pay triple for something that could be I can whip up in 5 minutes myself. We eat salad nightly.

Be happy you are not now buying salad fixings in San Diego. Minus the bottled dressing the raw fixings are 4 or 5 times the price than where you live in Mexico. Turns out salad and fruit is a luxury in San Diego the last few years. A Mexican large papaya is $6.00 US or $84.00 pesos now.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

pappabee said:


> So now I'm on a food kick. I have been very disappointed with the quality of lettuce that I have found here at Lakeside.
> 
> Does anyone know of someplace were I can get good quality lettuce on a regular basis. Iceberg or romaine either or both.


Pappabee is shinining you guys on. Do not believe this post and, by the way, if pappabee is only looking forn iceberg or romaine lettuce varieties at Lakeside, he is not serious.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Pappabee is shinining you guys on. Do not believe this post and, by the way, if pappabee is only looking forn iceberg or romaine lettuce varieties at Lakeside, he is not serious.


I'm sorry to say this but you're wrong. I'm very serious. I love salads and when I have to use two heads of lettuce to get one salad, I'm upset.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I always was told two heads are better than one!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I always was told two heads are better than one!


Yep, but it does get expensive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have salads every day, often twice, and use romaine more than the other types. It is always fresh and usually comes from the mercado publico in Chapala. Ajijic does not have a mercado and lacks the ready availability of fresh produce daily from Abastos.
Walmart, at San Antonio Tlayacapan, is not known for fresh produce, or even a good selection. As far as supermarkets go, Soriana is much better for fresh vegetables.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We have salads every day, often twice, and use romaine more than the other types. It is always fresh and usually comes from the mercado publico in Chapala. Ajijic does not have a mercado and lacks the ready availability of fresh produce daily from Abastos.
> Walmart, at San Antonio Tlayacapan, is not known for fresh produce, or even a good selection. As far as supermarkets go, Soriana is much better for fresh vegetables.


thanks so very much


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Grow your own. Get a pack of 4 kinds mix, put them it in a cool mostly shady spot, when the heads are about the size of a fist start picking the outside leaves.

Baby lettuce...mmmmm. Amazing how much you get.


----------

